# Tuto : Configurer disque dur WD MyBookWorld et TimeMachine



## kroon (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, suite à l'achat d'un WD MyBookWorld, je vous fais partager un petit tutoriel pour le monter en disque de sauvegarde Time Machine (c'est enfantin) :     

*1. Installation du disque dur en réseau *: 





Suivre les instructions dinstallation du guide fourni disponible sur le CD.
Connexion Ethernet au modem/routeur
Branchement électrique
Vérifier que le disque dur apparaît dans le Finder (colonne de droite) : MyBookWorld 

 _A ce stade, Time Machine ne reconnaît pas le disque dur WD car le firmware nest pas à jour, pas de panique 
_

*2. Mise à jour du firmware :*



Ouvrir Safari et cliquer sur le bouton « signet » (petit bouton en forme de livre en haut à gauche sous la flèche de retour)

Choisissez MyBookWorld en cliquant sur le service « bonjour ».
Ouvrir votre première session dadministration
Par défaut, il faut rentrer *admin/admin* (vous pourrez modifier le mot de passe par la suite).
Choisissez la langue dinterface et loutil, en loccurrence : gestionnaire de stockage en réseau.
Aller dans le mode avancé, en haut à droite
Cliquez sur le bouton « *mise à jour *»
Suivez les instructions et attendez la fin du téléchargement et la finalisation de linstallation (attention à ne pas débrancher le disque dur à ce moment précis).
 
_Lancer Time Machine, et magie, le disque dur est reconnu. 
_

*3. Lancement de la première sauvegarde : 
*
 

Pour vous connecter et paramétrer vos sauvegarde, Time Machine va vous demander de vous identifier avec ces informations : *WD_Backup* pour le login et le mot de passe que vous aurez choisi dans le panneau « *utilisateurs* » de ladministration de votre disque WD.

*4. Le tour est joué, la sauvegarde débute. 
*


Désolé, pas eu le courage d'uploader des images* *


*Commentaires et astuces bienvenues ; )*


PS : Je vais essayer de voir comment allouer une taille maximale à TM pour laisser de la place pour le multimédia...


----------



## macseillais (14 Décembre 2009)

Salut, as-tu trouvé comment allouer une taille maxi à Time machine sur ton dd WD ?
Moi j'ai attribué un quota de 200Go via l'interface de WD mais Time machine reconnait toujours mon dd avec 980Go... après j'attends de voir si arrivé à 200Go il s'arrêtera ou pas lol
Merci pour ton tuto sinon, ça pourra servir à d'autres 
Sinon moi je suis très content de cette mise à jour, je rêvais de Time machine sur mon My Book World !! :love:


----------



## kroon (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Pour le moment, je n'ai pas atteint le quota fixé. Je crois qu'un autre utilisateur donne une astuce pour configurer une taille allouée à TM, un post qui présente justement ce disque dur.
Si tu as la solution, empile là sur ce post pour concentrer les astuces concernant ce disque dur.


----------



## jejecham (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je possède aussi ce disque réseau MBW avec un mac mini. Je n'utilise pas la time machine mais j'ai mes fichiers musique et vidéos dessus. Pour lire les vidéos depuis Front row j'ai fait un alias dans le dossier vidéos de mac os. Mais au démarrage je ne peux pas accéder aux vidéos par FR tant que je n'ai pas ouvert une fois le disque réseau dans le finder.

Auriez-vous une solution pour que le disque se connecte à chaque démarrage de façon transparente.

Merci de m'expliquer lentement avec moult étapes, je suis un nouveau sur mac, et plutôt satisfait.

Cordialement


----------



## ZoD (29 Novembre 2011)

J'ajoute qu'il peut être salvateur de débrancher le WD si celui-ci n'apparaît pas avec "bonjour"...

J'ai pas mal galéré :mouais:


----------

